# Microsoft Office 2010 Word has disappeared from my PC



## Talullah (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello

I purchased my laptop last year and it came with Microsoft Office 2010 Word, and Excel, already installed. I have had no problems with it until now. I simply accessed it from the desktop icon when I needed to use it. Windows did a major update five days ago and although I was able to use Word for the next few days, when I tried to use it today I found that it had completely disappeared from the PC. I can access a new version but I need the original one because it has important documents on it.

I am afraid I am not technically-savvy so I hope that someone can tell me how to restore it, please.

I have noticed that the spec on the PC when I purchased it said that it came with Microsoft Office 2010 Word installed but looking at the Tech Support Guy System Info that I have pasted below, it is described as OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit. I don't know why there is a difference.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-9220 RADEON R4, 5 COMPUTE CORES 2C+3G, AMD64 Family 21 Model 112 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3981 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R4 Graphics, 80 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 832 GB (770 GB Free); D: 98 GB (97 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 8330
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Microsoft Office 2010 should have a folder in the Start menu. All of the installed office apps should have a shortcut listed.

Also, any new(er) version of Word can open documents created with an older version. So you don't need the older version to access your documents. Documents are not stored in Word, they are stored at whatever location you selected on your HDD. The default is the "Documents" folder which you can access via the Start menu or browse to via "This PC" or Windows Explorer.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Talullah said:


> I have noticed that the spec on the PC when I purchased it said that it came with Microsoft Office 2010 Word installed but looking at the Tech Support Guy System Info that I have pasted below, it is described as OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit. I don't know why there is a difference.


To clarify, the TSG Sysinfo Utility doesn't read what Office Program you have installed, it's to give us some information on your operating system and hardware, which may be helpful in diagnosing problems. Microsoft Office 2010 is software thata comprises several programs like Word, Excel, etc. that is installed separately and runs on the operating system.

Out of curiosity, what is the version of the older MS Office software that you have installed?


----------



## Talullah (Apr 20, 2012)

Oddba11 said:


> Microsoft Office 2010 should have a folder in the Start menu. All of the installed office apps should have a shortcut listed.
> 
> Also, any new(er) version of Word can open documents created with an older version. So you don't need the older version to access your documents. Documents are not stored in Word, they are stored at whatever location you selected on your HDD. The default is the "Documents" folder which you can access via the Start menu or browse to via "This PC" or Windows Explorer.


Many thanks for your reply. I shall see what I can do to access my documents. As I said, I am not that savvy so problems like this floor me!


----------



## Talullah (Apr 20, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> To clarify, the TSG Sysinfo Utility doesn't read what Office Program you have installed, it's to give us some information on your operating system and hardware, which may be helpful in diagnosing problems. Microsoft Office 2010 is software thata comprises several programs like Word, Excel, etc. that is installed separately and runs on the operating system.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the version of the older MS Office software that you have installed?


Thank you for the information about the TSG Sysinfo Utility. As to your question, I don't know what the older MS Office software version was. Is there a way I can find out?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It should be listed in the Control Panel under Programs and Features. They both should be individually listed there.


----------



## Talullah (Apr 20, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> It should be listed in the Control Panel under Programs and Features. They both should be individually listed there.


Thanks for your reply. When I do that and click into the Word one it asks if I want it to make changes to my computer. Do I click 'Yes'?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No because that's where you would uninstall the program. I just wanted to know what versions you have. We know you have 2010 and to find out the other version, what does it say there? That's all, don't click on anything please.


----------



## Talullah (Apr 20, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> No because that's where you would uninstall the program. I just wanted to know what versions you have. We know you have 2010 and to find out the other version, what does it say there? That's all, don't click on anything please.


Hi Cookiegal. Thank you so much for your time. There are two: one says Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 Version 14.0.6122.5000 and the other one says Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English Version 14.0.7197.5000. They both say that they were installed on 18.08.19 - the day of the Windows update.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you buy this laptop used, as Office 2010 is a OLD version?


----------



## Talullah (Apr 20, 2012)

DaveA said:


> Did you buy this laptop used, as Office 2010 is a OLD version?


No, I bought it brand new last year.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Microsoft Office Starter 2010 is probably the one that came with the computer. It's a reduced Office suite that only has Word and Excel and is ad-based (free). I don't know why you would need the other but I wouldn't remove it at least not just yet.

I don't understand why they show installation dates of August 18, 2019 though so that puzzles me.

However, are you able to see and open your documents in the Documents folder as Oddba11 suggested in post no. 2?


----------



## Talullah (Apr 20, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> Microsoft Office Starter 2010 is probably the one that came with the computer. It's a reduced Office suite that only has Word and Excel and is ad-based (free). I don't know why you would need the other but I wouldn't remove it at least not just yet.
> 
> I don't understand why they show installation dates of August 18, 2019 though so that puzzles me.
> 
> However, are you able to see and open your documents in the Documents folder as Oddba11 suggested in post no. 2?


Thanks for your reply. It's a mystery to me, too.

I will see if I can open the documents folder as suggested by Oddba11.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do let us know.


----------



## Talullah (Apr 20, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> Please do let us know.


I am pleased to report that following Oddba11's advice and Cookiegal's reminder, I have found my original version of MS Word and all my documents. I cannot tell you all, Oddba11, Cookiegal and DaveA, how grateful I am for your advice and for taking the time and trouble to help me. Thank you all very much. I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad to hear it. You're welcome.


----------

